# Boat Ramp Fails



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

TTMB has the crazy things seen driving in Houston so this board deserves, demands, requires a crazy boat ramp thread. Happened yesterday while putting in and they actually only had to back in one more time to get it straight on trailer.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Help me out? What's the fail?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Where are the wheel wells??


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

RRfisher said:


> Help me out? What's the fail?


 Look how deep the trailer is!


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

That's kinda what I was thinking, didn't think it was that big of a deal. Definitely not how I load a boat, maybe he knows a super secret easy load trick we don't.

Also, what if he was launching? OP, did you stay to see the outcome?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a little to far back.....


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

common mistake, took me a long time to figure out , it will drift off the trailer 
if it can not find the boards. about a inch showing on wheel wells for me is perfect.
I would rather crank it on then smack the bow into the tailer.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

RRfisher said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking, didn't think it was that big of a deal. Definitely not how I load a boat, maybe he knows a super secret easy load trick we don't.
> 
> Also, what if he was launching? OP, *did you stay to see the outcome*?


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

RRfisher said:


> That's kinda what I was thinking, didn't think it was that big of a deal. Definitely not how I load a boat, maybe he knows a super secret easy load trick we don't.
> 
> Also, what if he was launching? OP, did you stay to see the outcome?


Maybe that was a spotter sitting on the tail gate, idk. Surprised he was able to get the trailer back on the ramp as deep as it was.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

I have to admit I made that mistake a few times early on. As a result I couldn't get the nose of the boat above my winch and it didn't sit right on the trailer and bent my transducer when the boat sat down funny on the bunk boards.

It only took one nice fellow that jumped in and pulled the truck/trailer up to the right position to school me pretty fast.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

The trailer is backed way too far down. If he backs down any further, he can try and put it in the back of the truck!


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I'll go ahead and say it...Thanks Dad for showin me how to do it


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Used to be prime time laugh party at the GYB on Sunday watching all the goofy or unschoooled boat launchers. We have all seen a few pickup truck launches besides the misses; crashes; and gee I forgot the boat plug scenarios.
But the best: Super low tide, boat show special first time out, took two pickup trucks to get the boat out of the slimy ramp. Turns out they forgot to raise the outdrive and it stuck at the end of the concrete! Ouch! Some outdrive and transom repairs needed.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats what the pinic tables were for at the fishing center in poc. Best show in town on a sat afternoon.


----------



## Pez Fuerte (Feb 5, 2011)

cove harbor.....last year










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sr1209 (Mar 28, 2015)

Pez Fuerte said:


> cove harbor.....last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, this was my biggest fear. My last truck was a standard and the e-brake needed to be adjusted every 4-5 months or so. Had to just shut the motor down and put it in reverse a couple of times on the ramp when the e-brake wouldn't hold.

I've definitely had the trailer a little too deep where the boat ended up on the fender. It came off both times and sat right down on the bunks before pulling it out of the water luckily. Bought some guide on bunks for the trailer which has helped. Only had the boat a year, so it's been a learning experience on how deep to back the trailer with each ramp being different. Even my wife has loaded it on the trailer since the guide on's were installed though, I would certainly recommend them for another novice like myself.

Scott


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like that one will run longer than the 10 minute time limit posted.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

When I used to fish out of Hebert's Marina on Calcasieu, we would sit at the marina and watch the show on Friday and Saturday afternoons. Saw some good stuff down there. 

The best one I've ever witnessed took place at Hebert's. Some poor fellow had a Lund style walleye boat, the trailer was backed down about like the OP's photo. The guy driving the boat missed the winch stop twice, not enough trailer to stick the boat, and his buddy was directing for him. This was pretty amusing, especially after having a few beers. What took place next was beyond funny. They fellows in the walleye boat were busy loading the boat and along comes 2 couples launching a 24' Skeeter. As they come down the ramp, they hit a bump, and off goes the automatic bilge. I'm watching all this happen in front of my eyes from upstairs at the old bar. The fellow directing the walleye boat got hosed with the bilge water, as well as the inside of their truck! That guy was pizzed! The fellows with the Lund had left their windows down and that nasty water went inside front and backseat of their truck. It sucked for the ol boys, but what are the odds of some crazy stuff like that happening! The folks in the Skeeter sent their ol ladies over to apologize!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

He's got his truck door tied off to the cleat on the dock! Ha!



Pez Fuerte said:


> cove harbor.....last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poolman (Jul 1, 2012)

now that is funny


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Man, I used to do auto claims and had one just like that. F250 beat to absolute hell with 200k miles, was 15 grand upsidesown. Was 99 percent sure his foot didn't slip off the brake accidentally.lol


----------



## fritz423 (Jul 4, 2015)

My BIL sent me this from Florida recently

"Momback, Jimmy! Momback..."


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey LA, Is that Raymond's truck?  I know that his boat drafts deep but... 

For Memorial Day Weekend we need to have a Funniest picture taken at the ramp over the Weekend for both states.

Raymond Great Picture.

The other picture could be.
Aggie Engineering develops a submersible suv


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Really and truly, PN Park on a summer weekend, or Toledo Bend at Six mile marina , back in the 70's and early 80's classic [email protected].


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Hey LA, Is that Raymond's truck? I know that his boat drafts deep but...
> 
> For Memorial Day Weekend we need to have a Funniest picture taken at the ramp over the Weekend for both states.
> 
> ...


It does look like Raymond's truck now that you mention it!

I could probably get some good videos and photos at Spicer's, my boat stall is right next to the ramp.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Yesterday


----------



## tigerhead (Jun 17, 2005)

Saw the same thing at GYB. Guy tried to throw his boat off the trailer but forgot to unhook the winch cable. It was a large heavy boat and that ramp is steep and slimy. Launched boat, trailer and a brand new Suburban! It looked like the makings of a great America"s Funniest Home Video until everyone realized the driver was having trouble getting out of the vehicle. He had "helpers", so he had stayed in the Suburban with his seat belt buckled. In his panic to try and save the vehicle from sinking, he didn't unbuckle and get out quickly enough. Really close call.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

GYB used to have a collection of photos of boat ramp fails on their bulletin board. Even boats on fire. Here's one, not sure where this was taken but he never even got his boat wet.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> Yesterday


What in the hell is going on here? Why would anyone think that's a good idea.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Only thought is he backed up to far as well.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> Only thought is he backed up to far as well.


Exactly! That's why you don't back the trailer down too far! The back end of the boat is gonna fall wherever it can because very little boat is touching the bunks. Sometimes you get lucky and the boat falls on straight, but most of the ones I've watched land crooked.

Another funny act I've seen while people are loading boats is the guys that trim their motors so high the prop is almost out water. One a windy day or a launch with some current, this can be quite comical. The boat operator is usually angry after he missed the trailer 3 times in a row!


----------



## Seveler (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like PoonChaser's truck. Even looks like the type of top water lures he throws.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> Only thought is he backed up to far as well.


Okay. From the picture it kind of looks like the trailer is not wide enough for the boat.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

fishin shallow said:


> Yesterday


Coupla bumps, it'll straighten right out.....


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

monster truck under water, thanks girlfriend


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

"runs great, just had a tuneup, never crashed!"


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Been washed inside and out


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

My buddy and I were at Lutes on Chocolate Bayou. Guy had a new Mako and took the strap off before be backed down the ramp. The second it went down the first hill, the boat slid off the trailer and left a big mark on the rear. You can still see on the ramp where the boat landed.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Trouthappy,

That is truly an Aggie boat launch. 


Much as I like to fish I know that I will not go Memorial weekend.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Not mine but saw it online lol. It said Coming soon to a boat ramp near you


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Have to admit right after I got my boat 24 Schoalwater Cat I was at the fishing center in Port O'Connor. If you have a good South wind and a good in coming tide it can make things tricky. I carefully pull up to the dock to go get my truck not ready with a rope to tie up and in a matter of seconds my boat is sideways and blowing towards the ramp with another boat launching. I had to jump out of my boat to keep it from bumping another boat. I look at guy in golf cart and just start laughing because of the smile on his face. He actually said that's nothing but asked if I had ever lauched from that ramp before and I told him no. He said it's kind of tricky when the wind is blowing like that and I said "no kidding". Anyway I learned some valuable lessons that day and no harm no foul. Also I think everyone has tried to launch one time or another with the straps on. Kind of embarassing though! LOL.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

The ramp at Goose Island catches the SE wind PERFECTLY, and as we all know, the SE wind is almost always blowing. On top of that, there is not much dock space so it can be a real rodeo around there on windy days. I've seen many poor guys trying to recover boats that have blown all catty wampus. 
I've learned through the years to just how to line up, but it still can be a little tricky.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

duckmania said:


> The ramp at Goose Island catches the SE wind PERFECTLY, and as we all know, the SE wind is almost always blowing. On top of that, there is not much dock space so it can be a real rodeo around there on windy days. I've seen many poor guys trying to recover boats that have blown all catty wampus.
> I've learned through the years to just how to line up, but it still can be a little tricky.


You got that right, a couple of years ago there were some newbies loading their boat, like in the original pic they were backed in way too far, but 2 guys jumped in armpit deep to keep her straight and out they came, pretty darn straight on the trailer, lol. That is the most common mistake new boaters make, I've helped a couple out over the years by asking if I could pull their truck up a little bit. Everybody gotta learn sometimes, I was lucky to learn as a kid, most aren't.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Have to admit right after I got my boat 24 Schoalwater Cat I was at the fishing center in Port O'Connor. If you have a good South wind and a good in coming tide it can make things tricky.


Fish in the afternoons with that south wind blowing harder, and it can be tricky docking at the Fishing Center by yourself. Last summer I'd come coasting in, driving at the back of a jonboat, but had a loop of stern rope ready. I'd try to loop the first cleat on the dock, I think there was also a second cleat at mid-dock, in case I missed the first one. Sort of like a plane catching the wire on an aircraft carrier. It stops you real quick when it grabs hold. I'd just tie it off and head to the truck...no bow rope needed, the boat stayed perfect alongside the dock with a south wind, not even bumping. Easy to drive it on the trailer, too.


----------

